# my friend's bucks



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so today i went to my friends house near mine and i took some pictures of her bucks and of two doelings she has **for sale** out of the bigger buck beau. since im not as technologically advanced ( retarded sometimes) i can't ever get more than three pics to work on these boards. 
so i did two posts. one for each buck
also, these are the bucks that i can't decide between to breed amelia to. so vote por favor!!

also none of these pictures are posed. its kind of a self stack day haha i didn't want to smell terrible


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is the other buck looney


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and i could not resist this picture.. looney is just a doll.. i call him lil elvis!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

im not a ND person . but i like beau better


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It's kind of hard to tell. . . . Looney looks to have a longer body. What do u want to improve in Amelia's kids? Do u have pedigrees for these guys? Does Beau have any milking daughters? I haven't voted yet. . . . .

*For some reason, Beau looks "pygmy-ish" to me. . . . probably doesn't look like this in reality but from that pic he reminds me of our old herd sire (pygmy).


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I would say Beau if you are looking to add muscle or height-he looks taller and stockier-he might throw a lil color- Have you seen any of their kids??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

pedigrees are s follows:

beau: he is a esperanza buck i think he just turned two
S.s.:Rosasharn's TL Don Juan *S
sire:Twin Creeks DJ Hornblower *S
s.d: Twin Creeks BW Hope Floats 5*D VG 
d.s.:Twin Creeks BW Montego Bay *S
dam:Esperanza MB Rainbowdancer
d.d:Twin Creeks WB Bavarian Rain




looney: is a buck from take heart farms but his lineage is great

s.s:MCH Kaapio Acres BB Red Butt'ler *S
sire:Kaapio Acres RB Moonstruck *S
s.d: Woodhaven Farms Moondancer *D

d.s.:MCH/PGCH Starbucks Arnold
dam:Starbucks Alla Luce Del Sole
d.d: Woodhaven Farms Willow Abby


i'd like to improve amelia's angularity and dairy character but she also needs tighter elbows. looney is almost 8 months right now and neither of the boys are clipped which would explain why beau looks pygmy-ish. both these boys are really nice and looney would fix the angularity and dairy issues but beau puts better elbows. i have seen all the kids out of beau from this year and the last year but his consistency isn't the best. i will be breeding his first two daughters in october( one belongs to 4h girl, the other to my friend who owns beau) so no milkers yet.

i found out that looney's dad was a thousand dollar buck, but what i really love is the sire's mother. but i like beau's dad and beaus maternal grandma bavarian rain


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

If Looney would make the your kids better on looks and papers- i would say use him-The size difference is cause of the age-thats why I picked Beau first-I Didn't know looney was so young- have you seen either of the bucks parents to get an idea of their structure?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

First buck for sure. The second buck may look better as he matures but he has a weak front end assembly right now so I'd go with the stronger buck. His rear is very nice though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

For some reason, I just don't like Beau. . . . . I think it's that he's not clipped and maybe the angle of the pic but he looks really short-bodied. I like Looney better for some reason. Do u plan on keeping a doe kid from this breeding? 

Moonstruck was owned by Pholia Farm, is that right?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

heather's boers: i have seen all the parent's but beau's mom and all are amazing animals. beau's father is just like him, very powerful and a blended type. looneys father can be seen here at takeheartfarm.com he is the first buck on the buck page. she sold his mother so i don't know where she is now but very similar conformation. that whole line is VERY DAIRY ANIMALS. i love both bucks alot for different things but i just cant pick

sweetgum: beau does have a better front end ssembly but the thing that worries me is his inconsistencey of passing it on to his offspring. example : all his buck kids this year had perfect fronts and tight elbows. one doe kids of his has tight elbows, but is kinda dumpy on the pasterns. the other doe kid( which is amelia's half sister) has loose elbows and great pasterns. his first kid also had rounded ribs. but that was the only one so far

capriola: yes moonstruck was owned by pholia farms. i think it's all beau's hair that is making him look that way. i don't know about keeping one. because i am keeping one out of twist if she ever pops and one out of bird and i'm getting two from kay on the 11. so if she has a nice one i will most likely keep it, but it's all on numbers right now. and if she throws 5 again i will keep one just because then i know i have enough for the 4h kids that always want kids


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Olivia...Beau looks kinda short bodied, but it could just be all that hair and the angle of the picture. That is a hard decision for sure....I love the look of Beau, but since I can't see what he looks like in reality, it's hard to say. Looney looks like he has a bit of a roach back, but again...pictures don't do a goat justice, so it's hard to say. 

Ummmm...I think i'll go with Beau, but again that's a hard decision....They both are great looking guys. You should get some wonderful little kids out of either. Good luck w/ your decision!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

looney............ does have a cute Elvis hair do going on there,,that is adorable... :thumbup:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

First let me say I know nothing of ND, but that being said I think Beau's coloring is striking! I admit I've never seen "bangs" on a goat before, is that where Looney got his name? LOL Is it common in ND?? If any of my boers had the "Elvis" look I'd be pretty worried. I'm sure whichever you decide on will do a good job for you, well for your goat. )


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouls say beau, he is a little short bodied but compaired to the other buck i think he has more going for him. he toes ahead more correctly his pasturns are shorter he is stighter and more smoothly bleded over the witheres and shoulders, and has a more correct topline. Though long bodied the other buck is already falling on his pasturns he is roached over the topline and he is quite loose in the shoulder region. 
You say that beau hasnt been very consistant with his daughters front ends. Take a look at the dams of those does, how do their front eds look? Just because they dont have the greatest doesnt mean he didnt improve them. If they are an improvement over their dams then the is still taking the front end assembly a step in the right direction. remember that the dam is half the genetics too and one sire can only fix so much.
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

The pedigree behind Beau is really nice. I like him better conformationally too, I think it is the anlge that makes him look shorter in the body, but he looks balanced overall. Of course it is hard to tell under all that FUR!! 

Good luck choosing! :thumbup:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the pedigree on beau better as well. He has more proven animals in his pedigree then the other buck. Personally i would rather use a buck that has more proven animals in his pedigree rather then one really good animal. Even if those proven animals havnt done quite as well in the ring.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

All these responses made me change my answer to Beau as well.  I was stumped by his body looking short, but some people pointed out some very important good traits and some of Looney's not-so-good traits. It's so hard for me to tell from pics the faults of an animal! I didn't really notice a lot of the things mentioned. . . . So, can't change the poll answer but I do like Beau better now.

BTW, I love that pic of Looney! He does look like Elvis!


----------

